# St john's wort in comparison to other meds



## fonzi

Hi GuysIts been a long time since I posted on here as I have been trying really hard to forget about my IBS and lead a normal life. But it finally caught up with me again and I now have quite bad anxiety and depression as a result. I am finding it impossible to relax and switch off and have felt like this for about 2 years. I have really thrown myself into work recently but that only made me more anxious and unable to relax. I could not sleep properly, kept waking up and having nightmares then in the morning I would ache because I had been so tense all night. I got to the point of complete exhaustion trying to do my job and manage my IBS whilst trying but failing to get proper sleep and relaxation. My doctor signed me off work until further notice but I was forced to quit for reasons I wont get into right now.My relationship is surviving somehow but I have not been interested in sex for over three years. I do want to be intimate but I just cant relax into it or feel 'sexy'.So now I am not wirking it is really time for me to deal with my IBS, anxiety and depression and make sure I do not burn out like this again.I treid *cymbalta* last week but it made me feel so high like ecstasy that I could not sleep at all, started shaking and wanting to vomit because the room was spinning. I was yawning uncontrolably and getting little shivers all down my body. This terrified me so much that when I told my doctor and she recommended* effexor* I was too terrified to take it so I went back to her and she said I should try* st johns wort*.Now I am very skeptical about how a herb can really help me to relax and would like other peoples views on *st johns wort* and possibly shared experiences!?Thanking you in advance


----------



## Kathleen M.

Here is a monograph on it that has some of the clinical data, and also lists side effects and drug interactions.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69385.cfmUsually the most common side effect I hear of is it can make you more likely to sun burn so be careful when going outside.


----------



## Fiona 123

fonzi said:


> Hi GuysIts been a long time since I posted on here as I have been trying really hard to forget about my IBS and lead a normal life. But it finally caught up with me again and I now have quite bad anxiety and depression as a result. I am finding it impossible to relax and switch off and have felt like this for about 2 years. I have really thrown myself into work recently but that only made me more anxious and unable to relax. I could not sleep properly, kept waking up and having nightmares then in the morning I would ache because I had been so tense all night. I got to the point of complete exhaustion trying to do my job and manage my IBS whilst trying but failing to get proper sleep and relaxation. My doctor signed me off work until further notice but I was forced to quit for reasons I wont get into right now.My relationship is surviving somehow but I have not been interested in sex for over three years. I do want to be intimate but I just cant relax into it or feel 'sexy'.So now I am not wirking it is really time for me to deal with my IBS, anxiety and depression and make sure I do not burn out like this again.I treid *cymbalta* last week but it made me feel so high like ecstasy that I could not sleep at all, started shaking and wanting to vomit because the room was spinning. I was yawning uncontrolably and getting little shivers all down my body. This terrified me so much that when I told my doctor and she recommended* effexor* I was too terrified to take it so I went back to her and she said I should try* st johns wort*.Now I am very skeptical about how a herb can really help me to relax and would like other peoples views on *st johns wort* and possibly shared experiences!?Thanking you in advanceHiThis is Venlafaxine.I was prescribed this,but didnt take it after reading about very bad side effects. I take buspar for anxiety 3 x 5mg per day and now on citalopram 10mg . Just started this, feel sick o it so going to see how I go. I have never take St Johns wart. Have you tried Bach Flower. They do one for anxiety good.I'm using m Molney anxiety program at the Mo. finding ot very good.Fiona x


----------



## fonzi

Venlafaxine is the effexor no? I didnt take it in the end. But im skeptical about herbal remedies. When I took the cymbalta at first I had never felt so relaxed and happy, then it started to get too intense. but I would really love to have that relaxed happy feeling again :-( not getting it from st johns wort yet!


----------



## overitnow

I have never had the need to take it; but I do use tons of herbal supplements to great effect. (In many cases, the "medicine" is simply in a more diffuse state in an extract than in a purer, more concentrated medicine. This seems to account for a longer introductory period for taking supplements before seeing positive changes.) I know the company that I buy from--which guarantees everything it makes, so there is no point in marketing a placebo--makes a supplement that contains both St Johns Wort and Griffonia Seed. (One stimulates the release of serotonin, the other keeps it in suspension longer.) Adding Griffonia to your Wort might be useful.Mark


----------



## Fiona 123

Venlafaxine is the effexor Yes it is the same thing.What mark suggests might be good.Not sure what cymbalta is?


----------



## EllieVanderkins

I replaced my Paxil that I took for many years with St. John's Wort and it was a great decision! The trick to taking herbal supplements for anything is to make sure you purchase from a reputable manufacturer. Check them out online and see if they have any warnings from the FDA and other organizations like that. I'm going to look into griffonia right away though - it always helps to have a little help with absorbtion of any kind of medications/herbs when you have IBS-D.Peace,Ellie


----------

